# Lecteur Integre Mac Os 9



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Le lecteur intégré de mon MAC OS 9 ne fonctionne plus ("mange disque" pas de plateau sortant) puis je rajouter un lecteur de CD externe ? 
Voici la version de mon mac : MAC OS FU1.9.0.4
Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Quel mod&#232;le de machine as tu ?


----------



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un IMAC (la petite boule bleue!!!)
Merci


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2006)

Bien sur que tu peux en ajouter un. En USB ou Firewire selon ta connectique (c'est mieux en Firewire).


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

Et pourquoi ne pas changer le lecteur interne plutot ?


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas changer le lecteur interne plutot ?



Le prix des pièces est assez dissuasif à moins de trouver une bonne occasion ...


----------



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses...
Je n'y connais vraiment rien et j'avais demandé un avis à un professionnel il m'a dit que cela ne valait pas la peine de le remplacer et que de toute façon la pièce de rechange était introuvable ! il me conseillait donc de racheter une nouvelle machine, mais je ne peux pas me permettre un tel investissement pour le moment...  alors j'avais pensé au lecteur externe... que dois je demander exactement comme produit si je dois en acheter un ?


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

Pourrais-tu être plus précise concernant ton modèle d'iMac ? Parce que là j'ai du mal... :rateau:


----------



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

que souhaitez vous comme information compl&#233;mentaire ?


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

Ton mod&#232;le exacte d'iMac; cela peut aider pour choisir un lecteur/graveur externe (notamment au niveau de la compatibilit&#233; OS 9 et de la connectique).
En ce qui concerne un changement ou une r&#233;paration du lecteur interne, je pense que cela ne vaut pas le coup car &#231;a risque de te co&#251;ter trop cher...


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2006)

GLORIA: Si tu n'as pas id&#233;es de quel mod&#232;le exact tu as, tu peux aller dans le _Menu Pomm_e et demander "A propos de ce Mac/cet ordinateur" ou dans l'application _Informations Syst&#232;me Apple_ dans ton dossier Applications MacOS 9 (de m&#233;moire, je n'ai pas de mac sous 9 sous les yeux ).
Tu devrais avoir un certain nombre d'informations not&#233;es dedans (dans l'onglet Mat&#233;riel).


----------



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

Voici ce que j'ai noté comme infos : 
Finder 9.0   Système 9.0.4  Power Pc enabler FU1.9.0.4
Processeur Power PC G3 350 MHZ  Code modèle 406 Modèle iMAC  Clavier US B APPLE
Voilà j'espère que cela vous aidera à m'orienter dans ce que je dois acheter...
Merci par avance...


----------



## Yuls (23 Octobre 2006)

GLORIA a dit:


> Voici ce que j'ai noté comme infos :
> Finder 9.0   Système 9.0.4  Power Pc enabler FU1.9.0.4
> Processeur Power PC G3 350 MHZ  Code modèle 406 Modèle iMAC  Clavier US B APPLE
> Voilà j'espère que cela vous aidera à m'orienter dans ce que je dois acheter...
> Merci par avance...



Sur ce modèle, il n'y a pas de ports Firewire, il te faut alors un lecteur de CD en USB...


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2006)

Yuls a dit:


> Sur ce mod&#232;le, il n'y a pas de ports Firewire, il te faut alors un lecteur de CD en USB...




D'apr&#232;s MacTracker, il semblerait que si (port firewire). 

Je pense que Pascal77 est plus apte (que moi) pour conseiller sur un type de lecteur externe...


Edit: effectivement, il n'y aurait pas de port firewire selon le site d'Apple...


----------



## claude72 (23 Octobre 2006)

Il n'y a pas de port FireWire sur le iMac 350 (garanti : j'en ai un !)

Ils sont apparus sur le iMac DV 400.
(DV voulant dire Digital Vidéo, si mes informations sont exactes)


----------



## GLORIA (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
je dois donc acheter un lecteur de CD externe en port USB ? c'est bien cela ? faut-il faire attention à quelque chose en particulier dans le choix de ce produit ?


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2006)

GLORIA a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je dois donc acheter un lecteur de CD externe en port USB ? c'est bien cela ? faut-il faire attention à quelque chose en particulier dans le choix de ce produit ?



Pas particulièrement d'autant plus que le choix est sûrement modeste en lecteur de CD simple. Tu trouveras plus facile des combos (lecteurCD- DVD/graveur CD) ou des graveur de DVD (qui font tout).

La plupart sont en USB2, mais c'est compatible. Par contre sache que le débit en USB1 (celui de ton mac) est assez limité (environ 1 Mo/s max en débit réel).


----------



## Yuls (24 Octobre 2006)

Faut pas oublier que si on veut installer ou réinstaller un système avec un lecteur de CD USB externe, cela ne marchera pas, on ne peut pas booter sur des volumes en USB, il faut passer par du Firewire... :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Yuls a dit:


> Faut pas oublier que si on veut installer ou réinstaller un système avec un lecteur de CD USB externe, cela ne marchera pas, on ne peut pas booter sur des volumes en USB, il faut passer par du Firewire... :/



Tout à fait, sur un Mac "USB" dépourvu de Firewire, il est indispensable de remplacer le lecteur optique interne défectueux, sous peine de n'avoir aucune solution de secours en cas de déficience du système. Faute de quoi, si pour quelque raison que ce soit, le Mac refuse de démarrer sur son disque dur, il n'y a aucun moyen de réparation.

Toutefois, avant d'investir dans la réparation, il serait judicieux de vérifier si l'achat d'un iMac G3 à 450, 500 ou 600 Mhz d'occasion ne reviendrait pas moins cher que celle ci. on en trouve pour 150 à 200 , et eux disposent du firewire salvateur. L'ethernet à 100 base T permet un transfert de données de l'ancien Mac vers le nouveau dans un temps raisonnable.


----------



## GLORIA (24 Octobre 2006)

Merci à vous tous,
Grâce à toutes vos informations je sais à quoi m'attendre et je n'ai plus qu'à choisir ce qui sera le mieux. C'est vraiment génial ces discussions et avoir autant de personnes prêtent à nous aider et nous conseiller c'est vraiment très agréable. 
Merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider... et bravo pour vos compétences !!!
A très bientôt (à mon niveau je vais surement avoir besoin de vous de temps en temps !!!)
GLORIA


----------



## GLORIA (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je dois donc acheter un lecteur externe enUSB mais j'ai oublié de vous demandez si ces lecteurs sont tous compatibles MAC ? 
Merci par avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout &#224; fait, sur un Mac "USB" d&#233;pourvu de Firewire, il est indispensable de remplacer le lecteur optique interne d&#233;fectueux, sous peine de n'avoir aucune solution de secours en cas de d&#233;ficience du syst&#232;me. Faute de quoi, si pour quelque raison que ce soit, le Mac refuse de d&#233;marrer sur son disque dur, il n'y a aucun moyen de r&#233;paration.
> 
> Toutefois, avant d'investir dans la r&#233;paration, il serait judicieux de v&#233;rifier si l'achat d'un iMac G3 &#224; 450, 500 ou 600 Mhz d'occasion ne reviendrait pas moins cher que celle ci. on en trouve pour 150 &#224; 200 &#8364;, et eux disposent du firewire salvateur. L'ethernet &#224; 100 base T permet un transfert de donn&#233;es de l'ancien Mac vers le nouveau dans un temps raisonnable.





GLORIA a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> je dois donc acheter un lecteur externe enUSB mais j'ai oubli&#233; de vous demandez si ces lecteurs sont tous compatibles MAC ?
> Merci par avance de votre r&#233;ponse.



Non, ils ne sont pas tous compatibles Mac (pas &#224; cause du graveur, mais du bo&#238;tier, ou plut&#244;t de son &#233;lectronique). Ceux qu'on vend ici (entre autres), eux le sont tous, mais en USB1, la vitesse de gravure est tr&#232;s limit&#233;e, et il ne te sera pas possible de d&#233;marrer ton Mac depuis un CD syst&#232;me ins&#233;r&#233; dans ce graveur, ainsi que je te l'expliquait plus haut. Si tu as un probl&#232;me syst&#232;me l'emp&#234;chant de d&#233;marrer (ce qui arrivera d'autant plus probablement que tu ne pourra pas faire de "maintenance disque" vu l'impossibilit&#233; de booter sur un CD, il ne te restera plus que trois options :

1) D&#233;monter le disque dur et faire le n&#233;cessaire depuis un autre Mac
2) D&#233;marrer le Mac en r&#233;seau depuis un syst&#232;me h&#233;berg&#233; sous OS X server
3) Jeter le Mac et en acheter un autre.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien la troisi&#232;me solution   

Encore faut il en avoir les moyens


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2006)

Je ne voudrais pas préjuger de tes moyens financiers, mais j'estime qu'il serait nettement plus judicieux de t'orienter vers un mac d'occasion (par exemple ici). Quitte à revenir poser une question du modèle de telle ou telle annonce.


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'aime bien la troisième solution
> 
> Encore faut il en avoir les moyens



Bah on trouve des bonnes occasions pour pas cher, comme le dit Pascal77 plus haut.

Ensuite, effectivement, chacun a ses moyens financiers, c'est difficile d'en juger...


----------

